# Drawing with Light



## vickylou (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello,
For a few years now I have been making prints on photographic paper by drawing directly onto it with a torch, adapting the pattern and strength of the lightstream. Does anyone else have any experience doing this? I would be really interested to exchange ideas/techniques.......

Thanks


----------



## manfromh (Nov 23, 2006)

I remember when i was a little kid, i used to put every sorts of objects on photographic paper and used some old flash to create the image on it. Of course it was only the outline, and it faded after a while, because i didnt keep it in the dark. But it was fun for a little kid


----------



## terri (Nov 23, 2006)

I've never done that. It sounds fun!  

I'd love to see some of your work, Vickylou.


----------



## vickylou (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi Terri,

Thanks for your interest. I have some work on my webpage that you can have a look at: www.vicky-fox.com. Any suggestions, comments, criticism would be appreciated! Just looking to see what people have to say - now that I've finished college I'm missing the input....

Best wishes, Vicky


----------



## Torus34 (Nov 28, 2006)

Check some of Man Ray's work in this area.


----------

